# Beware of the 'mutant sausages!'



## Amigo (May 22, 2017)

An exaggerated headline from the Daily Mirror but an important warning anyway about contracting Hepatitis E from undercooked pork. Important precautions for diabetics and others with health issues. The slightest sign of a 'heat-wave' and Britain is at risk from the rush to barbecue irresponsibly it seems! 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/mutant-deadly-virus-sausages-brits-10469062

And pork pies are not good for us anyway (even if they are delicious!)


----------



## Robin (May 22, 2017)

I love the comment about it being referred to as the Brexit virus, because ( to paraphrase) it gets on  the nerves, and peaks in May.


----------



## Amigo (May 22, 2017)

Robin said:


> I love the comment about it being referred to as the Brexit virus, because ( to paraphrase) it gets on  the nerves, and peaks in May.



Us Brits shouldn't be trusted with barbecuing Robin during our 5 days of high temperatures especially with 'mutant sausages' on the loose. I reckon it's the Brexit revenge from the EU!


----------



## mikeyB (May 22, 2017)

I only eat sausages from the local slaughterhouse from pigs who live on the island. Definitely not foreign, you can tell by the Scottish accented oinks.


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2017)

..... dunno if I'd want to buy sausages from a slaughterhouse meself.

Just sayin' .......


----------



## Robin (May 22, 2017)

trophywench said:


> ..... dunno if I'd want to buy sausages from a slaughterhouse meself.
> 
> Just sayin' .......


Well, where do you think supermarket ones originate?


----------



## Amigo (May 22, 2017)

Linda McCartney had a point...quorn, quorn!


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2017)

They are not MADE at eg Midland meat packers though Robin - and neither do the ones I've known, have retail outlets.

My mates who were from a family of retail pork butchers always used to reckon they could easily recognise a slaughterman across a crowded room from their eyes ...... personally I'd rather not know meself LOL


----------



## Copepod (May 22, 2017)

At one of the parks where I work, there's a cafe which serves bacon and sausages made from the pigs in the rare breeds farm. Less than 300m from pigpen to cafe, I reckon, although pigs go off site to be slaughtered and butchered.


----------



## mikeyB (May 22, 2017)

There's a butchers counter at the slaughterhouse. If you think sausages can't be made on the premises of a slaughterhouse with strict hygiene supervision, then carry on with the supermarket version of mystery provenance. Remember, it is legal to label produce as "British Sausages" when there isn't a gram of British meat in them as long as they were made in Britain. I like to know where my meat comes from, and all the fresh meat in Spar is farm labelled and vacuum packed locally. No blue trays with a Bodyform towel in the bottom.


----------



## Amigo (May 22, 2017)

Information from non tabloid sources report the The Food Standards Agency as saying the virus had spread to most British pig herds with 93% of animals infected and 6% producing enough of the virus to infect humans. 
Doesn't matter how well cared for or where the pigs are reared or slaughtered it seems. The virus is said to have come from Europe and the only safe way of eating these products is to cook the meat until it's heated to above 71 degrees centigrade for at least 2 minutes. People are also advised to cook bacon until it is crispy and sausages for at least 20 minutes until they are piping hot.


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2017)

It's just that I've never known one that did Mikey.

Where can I go round here and get anything I know the flippin provenance of?  In the industrial West Midlands you simply have to take whatever you're offered then sort out the men from the boys (the meat that looks tastes and cuts and carves like that variety should) to decide where you want to shop again and where you won't spend your money.  Then just hope for the best.  Even in more rural parts we had plenty of farm shops within easy striking distance in a car and always had lovely fresh veg, plants and flowers.  But none of them were butchers either.


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2017)

We both like our bacon crispy and all pork products well done - so don't think there's much chance of us two getting it, frankly!  Daughter the chef underdoes pork though - massive argument on holiday in France on year when her dad almost chucked his plate at her for trying to poison him with 'this muck'......


----------



## Amigo (May 22, 2017)

'My mates who were from a family of retail pork butchers always used to reckon they could easily recognise a slaughterman across a crowded room from their eyes ...... personally I'd rather not know meself LOL'

What on earth do you mean Jenny? Are they bright red, pointed and glazed? 

My close relative was a slaughterman for years and has the kindest eyes and nature possible! They have to kill them so we can eat them!


----------



## mikeyB (May 22, 2017)

trophywench said:


> We both like our bacon crispy and all pork products well done - so don't think there's much chance of us two getting it, frankly!  Daughter the chef underdoes pork though - massive argument on holiday in France on year when her dad almost chucked his plate at her for trying to poison him with 'this muck'......


I'm with you, Jenny, I will never ever eat underdone pork. It's long been advised not eat underdone pork because historically there was a risk of viable tapeworm eggs surviving inadequate cooking. That thought has stayed with me, unsurprisingly, whether the pork is in a joint or a sausage.


----------



## Robin (May 22, 2017)

I was brought up on the tapeworm theory, it must be an age thing!
I'm Ok on the bacon front, would never contemplate eating it anything other than crispy. (but don't get started on the risk of carcinogens in burnt stuff, I'm blocking my ears!)


----------



## mikeyB (May 22, 2017)

Mind you, a tapeworm is a great way to lose weight...


----------



## Rosiecarmel (May 22, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Mind you, a tapeworm is a great way to lose weight...



I know someone who many years ago purchased "tape worm tablets" to lose weight.... Apparently these tablets were meant to contain tape worm eggs and she would lose vast amounts of weight. Fast forward a few weeks and she was rushed to hospital being violently ill! No tape worm to be found, however... God knows what was in those tablets!


----------



## Ljc (May 22, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Mind you, a tapeworm is a great way to lose weight...


Thanks but I'll pass


----------



## mikeyB (May 22, 2017)

They'll not be on offer in the cafe for sure. Virtual bacon is ever crispy


----------



## Copepod (May 22, 2017)

I got a tapeworm from eating part of a wild pig hunted by villagers on island of Seram in Indonesia on an expedition in 1988, a few years before I got T1D. Like several other expedition members, I lost weight despite eating lots. Fortunately, symptoms appeared when we were in a town, with access to unlimited food, plus anti-helminth medication from pharmacy, not while hiking across island, carrying all our ration. Problem solved within a few days. I had thought the pork was well enough cooked, but evidently not.


----------



## Amigo (May 22, 2017)

Copepod said:


> I got a tapeworm from eating part of a wild pig hunted by villagers on island of Seram in Indonesia on an expedition in 1988, a few years before I got T1D. Like several other expedition members, I lost weight despite eating lots. Fortunately, symptoms appeared when we were in a town, with access to unlimited food, plus anti-helminth medication from pharmacy, not while hiking across island, carrying all our ration. Problem solved within a few days. I had thought the pork was well enough cooked, but evidently not.



You've certainly had some adventures Copepod!


----------



## Ditto (May 22, 2017)

Copepod said:


> I got a tapeworm from eating part of a wild pig hunted by villagers on island of Seram in Indonesia on an expedition in 1988, a few years before I got T1D. Like several other expedition members, I lost weight despite eating lots. Fortunately, symptoms appeared when we were in a town, with access to unlimited food, plus anti-helminth medication from pharmacy, not while hiking across island, carrying all our ration. Problem solved within a few days. I had thought the pork was well enough cooked, but evidently not.


 Good grief. The thought of a tapeworm freaks me out. Yuck.

I like my bacon soft.  I luvs pork pies! My town used to be known as Porkhampton.


----------



## Vicsetter (May 22, 2017)

Amigo said:


> The virus is said to have come from Europe and the only safe way of eating these products is to cook the meat until it's heated to above 71 degrees centigrade for at least 2 minutes. People are also advised to cook bacon until it is crispy and sausages for at least 20 minutes until they are piping hot.


All raw meat products have to be heated to 75 degrees and cooked meat products have to be heated to 82 degrees in Scotland.  
You are however permitted to heat to 60 degrees if you keep it there for 45 minutes, or 65 degrees for 10 minutes or 70 degrees for 2 minutes. (these rules permit the use of Sous Vide cooking which keeps the meat at a low core temperature for long periods of time and thus achieves pasteurisation, I have cooked a joint of beef at 53 degrees for 36 hours). 
You are allowed to cook burgers using a repeatable method for a set time instead of measuring the temperature (McDonalds don't go around temperature probing your burgers).
You do not have to test bacon.

It's worthwhile investing in a temperature probe, they don't cost very much.


----------



## Amigo (May 22, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> All raw meat products have to be heated to 75 degrees and cooked meat products have to be heated to 82 degrees in Scotland.
> You are however permitted to heat to 60 degrees if you keep it there for 45 minutes, or 65 degrees for 10 minutes or 70 degrees for 2 minutes. (these rules permit the use of Sous Vide cooking which keeps the meat at a low core temperature for long periods of time and thus achieves pasteurisation, I have cooked a joint of beef at 53 degrees for 36 hours).
> You are allowed to cook burgers using a repeatable method for a set time instead of measuring the temperature (McDonalds don't go around temperature probing your burgers).
> You do not have to test bacon.
> ...



Yes I have one thanks Vic. These risks are intensified with the immune compromised


----------



## Wirrallass (May 22, 2017)

I can recall my mother advising me to never buy pork pies that were displayed in the bakers window in direct sunlight for the above reasons  - as too cream cakes in case the cream 'went off'.
WL


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2017)

Our grandson (size 11 feet since he was 11, now at 20, 6ft 4") used to literally eat till we thought he'd burst, and always grew quite chubby during the winter - despite the rugby - then shot up another 2 or 3 inches in spring.

One summer holiday as we bought yet more packets of a dozen pains au chocolat and other little delicacies to try and fill the corners a bit, we decided he must have a tapeworm - which we christened 'Tarquin'.  Eventually he caught on who T was and why etc - so just used to say eg 'Tarquin says he's hungry and is threatening to bite you - if you don't feed him!' LOL


----------



## Amigo (May 22, 2017)

I must have one I think!


----------



## mikeyB (May 23, 2017)

I think I've got one that farts a lot. It can't just be the Creon


----------



## PhoebeC (May 31, 2017)

Pork pies are my favorite thing to eat! I love them. Life without them would be a sad life ha!


----------



## Martin Canty (May 31, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> pork is in a joint


Hmmmm..... Bacon flavored reefers? I think I'll just stick to throwing a slab of meat into a smoker


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 31, 2017)

PhoebeC said:


> Pork pies are my favorite thing to eat! I love them. Life without them would be a sad life ha!



I've had a porkless pie.  Kinder to pigs.  (It's that long since I had a real one I couldn't say if the taste was similar or not).


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> I've had a porkless pie.  Kinder to pigs.  (It's that long since I had a real one I couldn't say if the taste was similar or not).



A bit past its sell-by date Matt!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 1, 2017)

Northerner said:


> A bit past its sell-by date Matt!



I wondered why it was cheap!


----------

